# 2013 Nissan Rogue Quietly Confirmed by Manufacturer



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Earlier this week in Tennessee, the 2013 Nissan Altima rolled off the line to an executive reception, but nestled into the release accompanying the event was confirmation of a 2013 Nissan Rogue.
> 
> 
> With little more than a name drop, the company’s release confirmed that next year’s model will, in fact, also come as the next generation. Reviewing the Nissan concept cars we’ve seen over the last few auto shows, the Hi-Cross concept seems as if it could be a likely candidate.
> ...


Read all the details about the upcoming 2013 Nissan Rogue at AutoGuide.com


----------

